

Is OpenID the future? - vbkimber07
http://blog.increosolutions.com/2009/03/is-openid-the-future/

======
hwijaya
I can't find any good experience with OpenID. I think it suffers from the
syndrome of 'paradox of choices'

It makes me think, if a programmer (someone that has actual technical skill)
finds it confusing, what's the chance of common folks? I don't believe OpenID
is the future. Instead, OTH, Facebook Connect might be (as their user adoption
is growing, and people use Facebook account almost everyday).

I think it's a separate discussions on whether it's good or not in terms of
industry-landscape since they're proprietary.

